# How much is my Black Widow bow worth?



## woodswalker88 (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a Black Widow recurve X-85 bow that was given to me awhile back. It is 68", [email protected] (right hand). Inscribed on the back is the number #5222, "handcrafted by






Wilson Bros Springfield MO".

When doing a google on Black Widow bows, it seems they can be worth quite a lot. I don't know much about collector bows so I really don't know how to evaluate this or what to ask for it. I used to target-shoot back in the 90s but I have really been out of the sport for some time. If anyone could offer suggestions I'd appreciate it.

Thanks
L. Woodswalker


----------



## ZebraHunter (Jan 22, 2008)

I will give you $50.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Do you have any more pics?


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

Will you take $200 shipped to me ?


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Old Widows occasionally pop up on ebay, which is where you will probably get your best sense of value. Price sometimes seems to be dictated by how scarce they’ve been lately and, of course, how many people are sharing the same interest at the same time. Many Widows of that era tend to have a plain riser and best guess at closing (I notice them but rarely follow them to the end) would be around $150 and up. More distinctive/unique risers can fetch twice that amount. Also, condition of the bow is important…and having good pictures can make a big difference. Good Luck. Rick.


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

Well with it only being 36 # is why I offered what I did.I have been looking a while for one . I am in need for my dad which can't pull much


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

I had a guy at a shoot (traditional) big one, 600 guys for sure and he sat by the door trying to sell it, really nice, mint condition said he was original owner and never used it. He said he won't sell it for less than 500 bucks - he walked home with that bow. It's only worth what you can get for it!


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

By the serial number your bow was manufactured in 1961. I recently had two different target model Widow Fire Fly bows manufactured in that same year. Most people judge used bow prices by what something similar sells for on eBay. Prices can vary quite a bit on identical bows on any given day so it is still some what of a crap shoot. There are some Widow experts on some of the other sites that may be able to give you a better answer as far as value. You could try asking the same question over on the Widow Wall but I have a feeling you will get more of the same kind of responses.


----------

